# Trading Setups



## Jesse Livermore (17 March 2005)

I have just purchased a new Dell Dimension 3000 (P4 2.8GHz, 512MB RAM, 160GB HDD, DVD -/+ RW, 17" LCD Monitor) and am going to buy Quicken Share Analyzer to assist in my investment decisions. What type of hardware and software are people in the forum using?


----------



## doctorj (17 March 2005)

If doing trading is your only use of a computer beyond word processing, that's a big overkill. 

Since when did Jessie Livermore ever need a computer, anyway?  Might have saved him going broke all those times perhaps...


----------



## DTM (18 March 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> I have just purchased a new Dell Dimension 3000 (P4 2.8GHz, 512MB RAM, 160GB HDD, DVD -/+ RW, 17" LCD Monitor) and am going to buy Quicken Share Analyzer to assist in my investment decisions. What type of hardware and software are people in the forum using?




For software I use Optiongear from Hubb for the Australian market and advanced get from e-signal.  I use my laptop for trading and that's about it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DTM (18 March 2005)

PS.  I also use a diary to keep track of my trades, stocks for potential purchases and thoughts for that day.


----------



## wayneL (18 March 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> If doing trading is your only use of a computer beyond word processing, that's a big overkill.
> 
> Since when did Jessie Livermore ever need a computer, anyway?  Might have saved him going broke all those times perhaps...




That's overkill???? LOL Check out this traders setup.

I personally have three screens.

Cheers


----------



## DTM (18 March 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> That's overkill???? LOL Check out this traders setup.
> 
> I personally have three screens.
> 
> Cheers




Nice set up.  Sigh....  Maybe one day..., when I really know what I'm doing.


----------



## RichKid (18 March 2005)

So many screens would have me really confused!!! It's bad enough as it is. Great pic though Wayne.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 March 2005)

Oh wow!

It looks like a control room... So where's the power station, traffic lights, aeroplanes, smelter, easter egg factory or whatever?

Only thing missing in the picture is a big, precise looking clock. Not that it would help much, but you normally find one of those in a room full of monitors.

Seriously, I'm no where near that advanced but one thing I have found to be very useful at times is that I always keep a paper record of all my positions, orders, stop loss etc. 

I'm not a full time trader, I have a day job. It's just an A4 page with a few columns ruled by hand. Nothing flash but very effective. On one or two pages I have a complete list of what I have, what orders I have placed, what I am watching etc. Very cheap and low tech but it works for me. 

As for actual trading sorftware, my trading strategy doesn't require anything upmarket and therefore I don't have any advanced software. Data from my broker (ETrade via Datatech) suits me fine. My advise is to buy the software that you need, and choose your broker, according to what your trading approach requires and not the reverse.


----------



## tech/a (18 March 2005)

Personally if you need that many screens to trade youll need to get a life sooner than later.

I had a friend who traded the spi using 4 screens.Different time frames.
Impressed the hell out of his mates.
Hes back in mechanical repairs after 2 yrs and 150K losses.


----------



## wayneL (18 March 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Personally if you need that many screens to trade youll need to get a life sooner than later.
> 
> I had a friend who traded the spi using 4 screens.Different time frames.
> Impressed the hell out of his mates.
> Hes back in mechanical repairs after 2 yrs and 150K losses.




Thats why the spi pit was known as the bermuda triange...when there still was a pit.

LOL

I've got 3 screens.... and a life.....but I don't trade the spi hahahahaha

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (19 March 2005)

Here's a great setup for someone who is paper trading


----------



## tech/a (19 March 2005)

Hahahahaha
Wayne.

Looks like It isnt very successful and they've packed it in!!

Frankly I think your photos old news!

They're obviously wrapped in their work. :jump:


----------



## JetDollars (19 March 2005)

Good one Wayne, I love both pics.

Just bought a laptop recently for charting while working 9-5.

I might get a wireless connection in the near future, so I can hide under the table at work.


----------



## emily (22 March 2005)

umm.... why do you need so many screens for ?


----------



## DTM (22 March 2005)

emily said:
			
		

> umm.... why do you need so many screens for ?




I imagine it would be to keep an eye on all their shares that they've bought.  Some of the top traders also keep an eye on things like the relevant index etc.  personally, I keep an eye on the XAO, XJO, XMJ, XXJ and news announcements.  Others would also keep an on bonds, interest rates, FX etc I would imagine.  Wayne would need at least three screens for the US markets as there are a lot of things that influence the share market.


----------

